# Crab soup recipies



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

South-of-the-Mason-Dixon-Line Crab Soup 

1 pound picked crabmeat (backfin, you can use lump if you like) 
8 Tablespoons (1/4 pound) butter 
1/3 cup minced shallots 
1 small onion, finely diced 
2 Tablespoons hot red chili pepper, finely chopped 
2 Tablespoons flour 
2 cups fish and/or chicken stock 
2 cups heavy cream 
salt and white pepper 
dash of Worcestershire sauce 
Garnish: dry sherry and pinches of paprika 

Saute the shallots, onion, and chili pepper in the butter over low heat in a large soup pot. When the onions are transparent, stir in the flour and continue stirring, over medium heat, for about 2 minutes. Be careful not to brown the flour. Take off the heat and whisk in the cream and stock. Return to heat and stir until thickened. Stir in the crab gently (you don't want to break it up), then season with salt and pepper and Worcestershire sauce. Cook at a very low heat for 20-25 minutes. 

When ready to serve, ladle into bowls, stir a spoonful of sherry into each, and sprinkle with paprika. 
************************************************ 
Creamy Tomato Crab Soup 

3 tablespoons finely chopped onions 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 cup butter or margarine 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
2 1/2 cups half-and-half 
2 cups tomato juice 
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 teaspoon ground savory 
1-2 dash hot pepper sauce 
1 Lb crabmeat, rinsed,drained,and picked over lump or backfin 
sour cream 
chopped fresh parsley 
1. In a medium-size saucepan, melt butter over medium heat. 
2. Saute onion and garlic until tender. 
3. Stir in flour, salt, and pepper; continue stirring and cooking until bubbly. 
4. Gradually add the cream, tomato juice, worcestershire sauce, savory, and hot pepper sauce. 
5. Bring mixture to a boil, stirring constantly. 
6. Add in the crab; stir until heated through. 
7. Season to taste with salt and pepper if needed. 
8. Ladle soup into individual serving bowls. 
9. Add a dollop of sour cream and sprinkle with chopped fresh parsley. 
************************************************ 

Maryland Crab Soup 

1 (28 ounce) can whole 
tomatoes, cut into small pieces 
3 cups water 
2 cups beef broth 
1 cup frozen lima beans 
1 cup baby carrots or sliced carrots 
1 cup frozen yellow sweet corn 
2 tablespoons Instant Chopped Onions 
1 tablespoon Old Bay® Seasoning 
1 pound backfin blue crab 
meat, picked over 


Directions 
1 Place all ingredients except crab meat in 4-quart saucepan. 
2 Heat to boil, cover and boil 5 minutes. 
3 Reduce heat to low, add crab meat, cover, and simmer 10 minutes.


----------

